# Pics of your collections??



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

As a spin-off of the "What's your hobby?" thread, I was curious to see pics of your collections. I collect Depression glass (Spoke pattern), old & weird cookbooks, and 1950's costume jewellery, but have limited collections due to limited space. Do you have any pics of your collections??


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

I used to collect Troll dolls...mainly because the large pug noses made me think they could be related. Still have my largest ones, but not collecting anything these days besides cardboard, empty milk jugs...and any and everything that might be useful to make a prop. My grown children are starting to think that I'm becoming a hoarder!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Just kidding though. Not mine. But someone's!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Do ex husbands count?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OK ms. Deb where are the depression glass pics....? I've got a good bit of pink Mayfair


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

i collect old cameras(got about 20 i think) stereographs(300 or 400) slides(thousands) film reels(only 1 so far) old books(about 100 i think) and vinyl records(about 900) I'll snap a few pics of it all tomorrow


----------



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

I really love antiques! But since I am an antique dealer by trade, I sometimes have to make myself sell some beautiful things. Unfortunately it would not be profitable to keep it all  I collect things I love, things that I think are odd or pretty. Among my favorites are my antique sheep bells. They are the small bells shepherds placed around the necks of the goats and sheep they herded. The truly old ones are hard to find, so my collection is small. I also collect local history pieces. I tried to post pics from photo bucket but they keep messing up....maybe later


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's Jess' photo:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

we have about 20 collegeville and ben cooper costumes dated from the 30's through the 70's. Ill post a picture eventually


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

jessjaja said:


> I really love antiques! But since I am an antique dealer by trade, I sometimes have to make myself sell some beautiful things. Unfortunately it would not be profitable to keep it all  I collect things I love, things that I think are odd or pretty. Among my favorites are my antique sheep bells. They are the small bells shepherds placed around the necks of the goats and sheep they herded. The truly old ones are hard to find, so my collection is small. I also collect local history pieces. I tried to post pics from photo bucket but they keep messing up....maybe later


When we were over visiting Ireland, walking through old cemeteries, I saw a farmer and his dogs on a nieghboring field. I called to my husband "Look, those dogs are herding the sheep." A lady, standing near me came over and put her arm around me and said in her great Irish accent, "Don't worry honey. Those dogs are working dogs. They're not hurting the sheep at all." lol  She must have thought "Daft Americans."


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What a good idea for a thread, debbie. I can't wait to see everyone's collections.

JustJimAz, I almost wet myself! lol

Where to start? I have so many collections. Like Ramonadona said, it almost becomes like hoarding. I guess I should start in the beginning. It broke my kindergarden heart to have to tell my Daddy I could not marry him when I grew up, like I had promised. I had fallen in love with a cowboy. Roy Rogers. And when Roy died the same year as my Father, I cried because he reminded me so mch of my Dad. My collection isn't large, but I love finding even a pencil or a marble.


----------



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

scareme said:


> When we were over visiting Ireland, walking through old cemeteries, I saw a farmer and his dogs on a nieghboring field. I called to my husband "Look, those dogs are herding the sheep." A lady, standing near me came over and put her arm around me and said in her great Irish accent, "Don't worry honey. Those dogs are working dogs. They're not hurting the sheep at all." lol  She must have thought "Daft Americans."


That is very funny!!!


----------



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

Lets try the sheep bells again....


----------



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you RoxyBlue for posting that pic! My computer was acting crazy & I could not get it to post the pics.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

jessjaja said:


> Lets try the sheep bells again....


Those are neat. I've not seen sheep bells before. Where do you find them?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

scareme said:


> Those are neat. I've not seen sheep bells before. Where do you find them?


On sheep. LOLOLOLOL..(running away)...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We collect Halloween stuff

DSCF5080 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

And do you see that stack of cream-colored boxes behind and to the right of Grandma the Witch? Those contain a few thousand comic books, collected by Spooky1.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

debbie5 said:


> On sheep. LOLOLOLOL..(running away)...


lol I really stepped into that one didn't I?

Cool Roxy. Is that a knife in a frame on the right wall? Is there a closer picture?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, it's a knife, more ceremonial type than useful I'll try to get a picture in the next day or two. I think someone gave that to Spooky1 as a gift.

We also accumulate gargoyles (I'll need to get pictures) and Spooky1 collects pinup art (we won't post those pictures).


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here are some shots of the knife, Scareme:

DSCF5228 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF5227 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

And here is a slideshow of the gargoyles inhabiting our house. Spooky1 and I also have gargoyles at work, so I'm guessing we have close to 50 of these creatures now. Of course, technically most of them would be called "grotesques" - true gargoyles are designed to serve as rain spouts.

Click on link.

GargoyleCollection by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

I guess I kind of collect antiques but it is useually stuff I can use in the haunt as well. Old medical suplies or lab equipment, baskets, picture frames, The list gose on and on. Maybe I'll get a picture soon. But it's so spread out and that is so much work. (Ok lazy day today sorry)


----------



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

scareme said:


> Those are neat. I've not seen sheep bells before. Where do you find them?


They are hard to find, the really old ones are. That is why I only have a hand full. I found these in different places. I found one at an auction house a friend of mine owns. It was in a box of junk and he gave it to me because I wanted it so bad. I have found the others at flea markets and garage sales. Oddly enough, I found the smallest one tied to the bottom of one of those old macrame plant holders at a garage sale! Someone just thought it was a regular old brass bell and used it as a decoration on their plant hanger! I paid 1.00 for the hideous plant hanger, cut the bell off when I got home, and threw the hanger away.


----------



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't even get me started on my Halloween collection, LOL, I am embarrassed to show the amount of junk I have accumulated


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Roxy, that knife is really cool. I like the dragons on the handle. Or Do you consider them gargoyles?



jessjaja said:


> Don't even get me started on my Halloween collection, LOL, I am embarrassed to show the amount of junk I have accumulated


I'd love to see your Halloween collection. I've just started collecting vintage Halloween. How come vintage Halloween cost more than any of the other vintage holiday collections? Not fair!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

scareme said:


> Roxy, that knife is really cool. I like the dragons on the handle. Or Do you consider them gargoyles?


The one on the top of the hilt is more like a gargoyle. The other two are more like dragons, of which we have a few as well


----------



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

QueenRuby2002 said:


> I guess I kind of collect antiques but it is useually stuff I can use in the haunt as well. Old medical suplies or lab equipment, baskets, picture frames, The list gose on and on. Maybe I'll get a picture soon. But it's so spread out and that is so much work. (Ok lazy day today sorry)


I also love finding those types of things that I can use in my haunt. I keep anything I can use. I have a pretty good collection of old tools started for my woods. Picks, saws. various axes and hammers, some old scythes, sickles, meat hooks, pulleys and other odds and ends. I use them as scene props mostly, since I really don't want my actors chopping at someone with a real ax LOL. The old lab stuff is becoming scarce because a lot of people collect it. Have you seen what it sells for around Halloween time on Ebay?


----------



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

scareme said:


> Roxy, that knife is really cool. I like the dragons on the handle. Or Do you consider them gargoyles?
> 
> I'd love to see your Halloween collection. I've just started collecting vintage Halloween. How come vintage Halloween cost more than any of the other vintage holiday collections? Not fair!


I think it costs more because people generally don't keep their old Halloween decor. They use it until it looks ratty, then they just throw it away. It makes it hard to find a good vintage piece or older, and expensive when you do. My collection is not really collectibles. It is mostly costumes. Then I have piles of props, masks, and such....but all are newer.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I don't have any pictures of them but I have a collection of 1:18 (over 30) and 1:64 (over 60) scale die cast corvettes


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Another collection, Staffordshire bone china flower pins. It looks like I only have room to collect two more pieces, so I better make them count.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Roxy, I love gargoyles. I thought I had a lot at about a dozen but you 2 put me to shame.

Jessjaja, I have seen little bells like that somewhere but was not aware they are sheep bells, cool.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Heh, I collect pencils and the stickers off of bananas.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: What a great thread! I have a couple of collections, but they both have a Halloween theme to them. (Of course I am not including my Halloween decorations and props because that is a whole different kind of sickness, ha, ha) I started collecting the 'Dorrie' books many, many years ago and now I have all, except for the first two in the series. They are VERY rare but I am always on the look out. It was one of my favorite books as a child and it brings back so many happy memories. I read them to my neices when they were small and they loved them too. I guess books like that are timeless. 







I also have the beginning pieces in the Dept 56 Halloween village. Then Dept 56 got ridiculous and made too many pieces and I ran out of room!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: What a great thread! I have a couple of collections, but they both have a Halloween theme to them. (Of course I am not including my Halloween decorations and props because that is a whole different kind of sickness, ha, ha) I started collecting the 'Dorrie' books many, many years ago and now I have all, except for the first two in the series. They are VERY rare but I am always on the look out. It was one of my favorite books as a child and it brings back so many happy memories. I read them to my neices when they were small and they loved them too. I guess books like that are timeless.
> View attachment 2588
> 
> I also have the beginning pieces in the Dept 56 Halloween village. Then Dept 56 got ridiculous and made too many pieces and I ran out of room!


I *loved* the Dorrie books growing up - _Dorrie and the Blue Witch_ was my favorite...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Me too! I knew on this forum, there would be lots of 'Dorrie' lovers. I found all my copies on Ebay and Alibrius books website. It was like getting back together with old friends with each book I would buy.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I've not seen or heard of the "Dorrie" series, so I looked them up on e-bay. Holy Buckaroo! Those books cost a pretty penny. How many do you have in your collection, and how many are there?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I have all the Dorrie books except two of the first ones in the series. _Dorrie's Magic_ and _Dorrie's Play_. I have searched for them, but if you do find them, they are ridiculously expensive. (last time I looked they were around $200.00 a piece) The ones I bought were over the years from Ebay and Alibrius books and I paid from $14.00 to $32.00 for my copies, and it was over a long time to collect all of them. It is just a piece of my childhood that I always wanted. Every time I go to a flea market or used book store I look for those last two. Most of the copies I have were from elementary schools and they even have the bindings and check out cards still in the books. I will take a picture of my collection of the books and post it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Scareme, there are 20 books in the series and I have 18, just missing the two I mentioned above. Here is a picture of my collection. Some of the books are in better shape than others.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

If I posted pictures of my pin-up art and Bettie Page collections I'd probably get and infraction or banned.


----------

